# American Hotels (Amenities): Bibles/Bookmark(?)



## Abishai100 (Feb 28, 2018)

Should American hotels continue to keep/offer Bible copies in their rooms/suites, and how do amenities complement the tourist's overall experience?

Hospitality is a key face of tourism in this age of commerce-driven 'etiquette' (i.e., Wall Street), so will this custom of Bible-copy placement in American hotel rooms/suites change (or evolve)?

Hmmm...






====

The key to a good hotel stay is being able to settle into the amenities, which means that the amenities must be well-presented and easily-accessible. Furnishings, aesthetics, cleanliness, and service contribute to the prestige and atmospherics of the hotel and its rooms/suites. Tourists know that resting is as important as exploring during a vacation/trip. Hotels may be mid-ranged in price or high-end, but guests expect common standards of decency and hospitality.

 

American hotels are respected, since America is such a wealthy nation, however, hotels from other parts of the world (where tourism is a much more important part of the economy) have been rated higher and considered to be the most luxurious. The intricately-spaced and coordinated hotels of India, for example, are considered the most hospitable in the world, and service and amenities are thought to be highlights, making the actual hotel-stay arguably as memorable as the traveller's/tourist's overall vacation/trip(!).

 

There was controversy if hotels in America should be obligated to keep copies of the Holy Bible (the sacred text of Christianity) in each room/suite. There was even controversy that hotels that chose to keep a copy of the Bible in a desk/nightstand drawer might also keep a copy of a differing religious text such as the Book of Mormon or the Bhagavad Gita or Koran (to promote pluralism/democracy in the modern world!). However, for the most part, American hotels are provided copies of the Bible by religious and/or non-profit groups and guests may find these copies in desk/nightstand drawers. These Hotel bible-copies are considered hallmarks of the American hotel-hospitality 'ethos' (and experience) and illuminate some of the welcoming qualities of the hospitality/tourism industry in general!

 

Hotels have evolved across time, as patterns in traffic and tourism have changed. Obviously, hotels now offer TVs with on-demand programs and also WiFi Internet for all guests. The keeping of the Bible-copies in the rooms/suites of American hotels symbolizes a timeless interest in coordinating hospitality/tourism with general values-driven business/commerce. Should this continue to be controversial in this era of TrumpUSA? Most tourists disagree and don't mind the simple and hospitable amenity of hotels carrying Bible-copies.

 

Many tourists have ghost-stories and haunting memories of one or some of their travel experiences. These tourists think about the experience of seeing new places, meeting new people, eating new foods, engaging with new cultures, and staying in new hotels! These tourists think about the strangeness of the unusual/eccentric memories (or 'ghost-stories') of their travel experiences and contrast that to the amenity-driven hospitality industry of the place/country they visited(!). Modernism is about transit and commerce, so we can see why Americans would love Captain America (Marvel Comics) films and hotel Bible-copies in their rooms/suites --- so as to better 'embrace' modern imagination.

 

TRUMP: South Korea did a splendid job at the Winter Olympics.
CARTER: They were great hosts and coordinated well with North Korea.
TRUMP: Hospitality is a key value of the modern tourism industry!
CARTER: American hotels keep Bible-copies in rooms/suites.
TRUMP: That's an important amenity symbolic of American hospitality.
CARTER: It's been under review...
TRUMP: I don't think tourists mind.
CARTER: They sure don't mind new age on-demand cable-TV! 
TRUMP: No, and EWTN (Catholic-TV) must keep pace with Al Jazeera (Muslim-TV).
CARTER: Tourists in America with ghost-stories won't mind hotel Bible copies.
TRUMP: It adds to their 'pedestrian storytelling' experience!

====


----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2018)

> Should this continue to be controversial in this era of TrumpUSA?




 i heard the "anti-PC" trump admin wants to "get real" by providing porn mags in the night tables.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 28, 2018)

I heard the Joo and the Commie (synonymous) want to take the Bibles out and put the porn in! Why can't I have both?!
As a tax paying Christian I demand accessibility to both hardcore pornography and the teachings of our lord and savior Jesus CHRIST! 
I demand the ability to beat my Howard Johnson like a runaway slave and then cry, as I repent reading the teachings of God's only begotten son.
Let's come together on this America...figuratively of course...unless you're into that...praise Jesus.


----------



## flewism (Feb 28, 2018)

Lame, the only answer is, if/when you own a hotel you can put whatever books/magazines in each room as you see fit, as long as it is legal in the jurisdictions the hotel resides within.


----------

